# ridgid/ryobi mounting brackets



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

will the mounting from the ridgid miter saw stand fit the ryobi miter saw stand, and vice versa.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

added info. just checked and my ridgid brackets are wider than my ryobi. i type in the number A000220601, thats what it calls for in the ryobi manual and it comes up on the internet as for ridgid/ryobi. the ridgid saw table is the newer = ac9945. is it that the older ridgid ac9944 is the same distance on the mounting rails as the ryobi and the newer ac9945 is wider.


----------

